# WTB.. BACH STRAD or YAMAHA XENO



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Does anyone have a Strad or Xeno to sell? My son is 2nd yr band in high school and needs to step up to the next level.. Please PM me and let me know..
Thanks
Dan


----------



## FISHP (Jul 23, 2013)

I believe you are looking for a trombone. It might help if you said that.


----------

